# Skid Steer Pusher



## sbax76 (Nov 25, 2010)

Buying a new 8' skid steer pusher, protech or ffc? They are both in stock locally, both have rubber edges. Any advice would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## andrewlawnrangr (Dec 3, 2004)

pro tech.... well built. how are the snows in ny? wet dry? rubber edge...
parking lot have alot of snow pack. of so look at a metal cutting edge box


----------



## fargosnowpro (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm sure both are soild, I'd personally run the protech as they seem to be more popular and I've never heard anything bad about them. I would suggest a steel edge though, they clean up a lot nicer than the rubber, depends on what sort of finish a guy is going after too.

We run a rubber edge pusher on our tractor, it cleans nice but it doesn't get a good scrape. If I didn't have a back blade I wouldn't be able to clean the lots good enough to be able to see parking lines with just the rubber edge pusher alone.


----------



## sbax76 (Nov 25, 2010)

It's for a high traffic shopping center, can get packed down at times. Snow is always different being so close to the water, wet, light, etc. We always presalt and stick with salt all the time. Had a protech about 8 years ago and had it for two days, brought it back to the dealer. Was a universal skid mount and the bottom tab wasn't right, kept falling off, the bottom tab was so weak. I ran it so it wasn't abused. Like the artics, but not going to spend the money. Protech is 2100 and FFC is 2900??? If it's better quality I'll spend the extra money. Really have never heard any feedback on the FFC?


----------



## fargosnowpro (Dec 4, 2010)

I want to say the Gannon pusher we have is made by FFC, I could be wrong. The majority of our loader buckets are FFC and I've never found anything to complain about. I've never heard anything bad about Protech though and it's cheaper, why question it?


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

Ive got an older (5-6 years) FFC 10' pusher with mounting plate. I agree with what everyone has said but I still like the FFC over Pro. We are on our third rubber edge and never had had any issues other than banging out the bottom edge behing the rubber when we replace or adjust it. It has not had an easy life as my employees (and me occasionally) hit curbs while half asleep in the lot it stays in. It is a very solid box. The 3/4" steel shoes are almost worn through.

Not to question your logic, but why a 10' and not an 8'. I have mine on an 4 wd ag tractor that I get plenty of traction with 1500lbs of counter weight, filled tires, etc weighing in at around 9500lbs. The guy I bought it from had a JD 8875 and said it was useless on his machine. I have heard that as well here on this forum as well.


----------



## sbax76 (Nov 25, 2010)

Not to question your logic, but why a 10' and not an 8'. I'm looking for a 8'(Buying a new 8' skid steer pusher, protech or ffc?)??? Fargosnowpro no problems at the mounting plate what so ever???


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

sbax76;1183322 said:


> Not to question your logic, but why a 10' and not an 8'. I'm looking for a 8'(Buying a new 8' skid steer pusher, protech or ffc?)??? Fargosnowpro no problems at the mounting plate what so ever???


OK...so I am slightly mentally challenged.
And I've never had a mount issue and it been abused.


----------



## sbax76 (Nov 25, 2010)

Hey ppandr, we all must be a little! Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Harold Finch (Jan 1, 2011)

Did you purchase pusher yet? Arctic's sectional is the way to go.. I am a dealer and can quote you on an LD 8 or 10. If interested please let me know and ill share all the info i have with you. I just converted all of our ist pro techs to sectionals.. what size skid steer and what size lot?


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

We run the Kage system, in your case I would go with the ProTech.


----------



## sbax76 (Nov 25, 2010)

Went with the FFC 8'. The construction of the coupler sold me. Used it on the past two storms and so far so good. I was suprised how well it cleaned up with the rubber edge. How do you guys have the edge set up, how far below the shoes?


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

sbax76;1204558 said:


> Went with the FFC 8'. The construction of the coupler sold me. Used it on the past two storms and so far so good. I was suprised how well it cleaned up with the rubber edge. How do you guys have the edge set up, how far below the shoes?


About .5 inch


----------

